# Heads up: Tipping Option missing in Uber Passenger App



## johnydynamic (Aug 22, 2016)

I just got an Uber ride in Houston. When I went to rate and tip the driver the in-app tip option was missing! I used the “thank-you note” functionality to tell the driver about the problem and suggested he uninstall/reinstall the App or go to the Greenlight hub for help. 

I’m a 2000+ ride driver and very frequent passenger. I know both the driver and passenger apps very well so user error is not a possibility. I’m putting this out there because I doubt this guy is the only driver out there with the issue. If you’re not getting any in-app tips you may be in the same boat. 

Be safe. Make money.


----------



## Uberbrent (Mar 22, 2016)

Drivers had to “opt-in” after reading the agreement to receive tips at some point last year. I have posted about it several times that many drivers missed the opt-in period (maybe they weren’t driving during the time frame) and the option never came back up. You have to go to the hub to get this option. My question would be why would anyone not take this option? Maybe they should have it in reverse - opt in if you DON’T wish to receive tips.


----------



## kcdrvr15 (Jan 10, 2017)

The default is to opt out, this is a "passive aggressive" way for fuber to mess with the tips.
Code written by the H1B flunkies that fuber hires is full of errors and mistakes, this is the reason so many issues with the apps.

Drivers are not the only people fuber is exploiting...


----------



## AllGold (Sep 16, 2016)

Why would Uber even make accepting tips _optional_? Assholes.


----------



## autofill (Apr 1, 2016)

AllGold said:


> Why would Uber even make accepting tips _optional_? Assholes.


Maybe they also made it optional for pax to opt in for giving tips. If pax didn't opt in, they can't tip now.


----------

